# Netzteil für eine GTX 560 Ti



## petermafai (3. August 2011)

*Netzteil für eine GTX 560 Ti*

Hi, 
Ich möchte mir eine GTX 560 Ti einbauen lassen.Mir wurde aber gesagt das mein Netzteil dafür nicht ausreichen würde. Also suche ich nach einem geeigneten 550er Netzteil.
Kann mir jmd. ein gutes empfehlen?
Kann man sowas als Anfänger auch selber einbauen oder sollte man eher das den Profis überlassn?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn genau, also am besten Hersteller, Wattzahl und vlt. sogar Modellname?


Wegen des Einbaus: das ist nicht schwer, und wenn Du das schaffst, kannst Du auch eine Grafikkarte locker selber einbauen. Du musst Dir nur merken, welche Stecker des alten Netzteils wo hingehen. Zum Mainboard führt in jedem Falle einen breiterer Hauptstecker und dazu bei allen halbwegs aktuellen Mainboards noch ein zweiter kleinerer Stecker mit 4 oder 8 pins. Dann gehen halt noch Stromkabel zu den Laufwerken. In manchen Fällen werden noch weitere Teile mit einem Netzteilstromkabel versorgt, zB Lüfter oder so. 

Wenn Du Dir gemerkt hast, wo die Stecker hingehen, dann kannst Du sie abstecken, dann die Schrauben hinten am Netzteil lösen, die es mit dem Gehäuse verbinden, und es rausnehmen. Das neue kommt dann einfach genauso wieder rein, Schrauben dran, Stecker wie vorher gemerkt dranmachen.


Wegen eines geeigneten Netzteils: was kannst Du denn ausgeben, und ist es egal, wo Du das dann bestellst?


----------



## petermafai (3. August 2011)

Also der Name ist glaub ich FPS 400-60APG

also ich will max 100 Euro für das Netzteil ausgeben, hauptsache es isn gutes teil

Edit: Also ich hab noch ein bissl rumgesucht und hab dies gefunden: 
http://www.amazon.de/Xilence-XP550-R3-Netzteil-schwarz/dp/B002XVD132/ref

Reicht das für die GTX 560 ti?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Beim Netztteil auf keinen Fall sparen - ein Markennetzteil mit 450W ist oft viel besser als so ein billiges mit 550W. Die Watt verteilen sich nämlich auf mehrere Leitungen, und jede für sich hat ein Maximum, und bei nem billigen mit zB 500W kann es eher sein, dass erst 200W verbaucht werden, aber zB für die Grafikkarte nicht genug Watt über sind, weil die rechnerisch noch verfügbaren 300W auf anderen Leitungen sind, mit denen die Grafikkarte nichts anfangen kann. Zudem kann es sein, dass die Werte nicht stabil gebracht werden

Ich würd eines von denen hier nehmen:

PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!
PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!
PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!
PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!


----------

